# Recommend a (kids) dentist in Coquitlam?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

We recently moved and still don't have a dentist here. We were not very happy with our old one in Burnaby, so I rather got a better one here.
Anybody can recommend somebody around Coquitlam center towards the Lafarge Lake area? I know there are a lot of clinics, but I could use some personal experience. My son had a filling than came off the other day and I need somebody relative urgently.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

not in coquitlam but poco 

Dr Alice Caners at Shaughnessy and Lougheed

i have dealt with them since i had teeth , top notch work


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

also rob bortolussi at prairie and coast meridian in poco...........been seeing him since he opened 20+ years and my daughter forever. his associate is also very good........941-7600


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds good. Could you give me the contacts, so I can check if they accept new patients as well as working time, etc.
I would prefer walking distance, but the quality is much more important of course!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Gleneagle Dental, (604) 552-1018
Dr. Takahashi Celia

She is at the corner of Landown and Guildford. Long time friend of mine 

She is quite accommodating when it comes to schedule - at least for me.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Mathew Ng and staff is a nice guy and he seems to a good job on my teeth. off of Austin (might be too far south)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations. So nobody knows a good doctor in the dentist clinics around the Mall - there are at least 3-4 of them, all < 10 walking from our place. I was hoping to hear some good words for some of them..
Will have to consider which to call these days.
Thanks again!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want a kids specific dentist ? I take my kids to one on the corner of high st and guilford behind Coquitlam center, they only deal with kids, There is a premium on top of what your regular dental ecxtended coverage pay's It usually costs me $100 over and above what my insurer pay's - However it is a top notch facility and the dentist is a surgeon as well and has done surgical work on my oldest daughter when she was 4 she had a problem and had to undergo dental surgery . If you want to know more send me a P.M. Kevin.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I actually want a family one as it would be easier if we all can go to one place only. But one of the most important things for me is for the doctor to be great with kids and do a good job, i.e. the fillings don't come down an year after they've been made, etc. as it happened with our previous dentist. So in that regard it might justify paying more if that will gurantee a better work.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am still looking. I would like a walking distance and there are so many around Coquitlam center like Glen Dental and especially PDG which is Pediatric Dentistry. Any reviews or anybody have some info about them?
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pearl Dental Clinic.
Dr. Susan Whacker(may be spelled wrong).
#530-329 North Road Coquitlam V3K-3V8.
Both of my daughters see her (ages 6 and 8)and are very comfortable.
the staff are very kid friendly and patient with them.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you very much. This one is a little far as well. But if I decide that we'll drive them to the dentist, I will definately consider that. The thing is that driving distance means we can only go evenings/Saturdays. Thus I am trying to look into one of the many that are in walking distance, we have 6-7 around Coquitlam center, but it seems nobody here can recommend any of them unfortunately.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr John Barchuck. Brilliant! I'm a total dentist-phobe and this guy rocks. So does the other dentist in that clinic. Can't recommend him highly enough.

(604) 942-6282 
3030 Lincoln Avenue
Coquitlam


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome!! That is probably about 15 min walking from our home. Thank you very much! Will call later today!

P.S. Just set an appointment. It takes a while if you have time preferences like having kids in school. But that probably means the doctor is real good. Thanks again, Storm!


----------



## SHIESTY1TY (Dec 6, 2012)

I too would like to say dr. Barchuck , hands down is the guy to go to for any and all dental needs. I am the pickiest person when it comes to dentist( bad experience when i was 7 yrs old) and no dentist is even close to the level of skill and MORE NOTABLY level of compation and caring about his patients while in his dental clinic..... Pure magic!!!!!!


----------

